# Gratis Steam Keys mit Tremor Games



## CL_Audio (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute,

Da es noch kein Thread hier dieser Art gibt, dachte ich mir das könnte einige unter euch Interessieren. Ich hoffe das wird jetzt nicht als unerwünschte Werbung angesehen (sonst bitte einfach closen), aber:

Habe eine neue Möglichkeit entdeckt, gratis an Steam Games zu kommen. Habe mir gestern bei Tremor Games ein Account erstellt und bereits Red Faction Armageddon (gibt auch brandaktuelle Games) mit den verdienten Coins bekommen. Einfach anmelden, und dann kann man schon loslegen. Man muss auch keine persönlichen Daten angeben, die Seite ist clean. Einfach mal googeln, wer misstrauisch ist.

Man kann Coins verdienen, indem man auf "Get Coins" klickt und die verschiedenen Angebote wahr nimmt, oder man kann die Archievment Games (Browserspiele) spielen und so auch wenig Coins verdienen. Die erspielten Coins können dann gegen Steam Spiele eingelöst werden. Zusätzlich gibt es auch wie bei Steamgifts die Möglichkeit an Giveaways teilzunehmen.

Wenn ihr euch über den Link anmeldet, dann krieg ich einige Bonus-Coins, daher - meldet euch doch bitte über diesen Link an, falls ihr Interesse habt: Tremor Games - Play Games and Win Free Steam Games, Trading Cards, TF2 Items, Gift Cards

LG
Claudio


----------

